# Husband demanding paper work in Four hours!



## May72 (8 mo ago)

I’m getting ready to cook …. Husband just came in kitchen and said I have Four hours to give him his W-2s or he will pursue legal action. FOUR HOURS! I am not trying to withhold them from him but they are not in the home ….. four hours is ridiculous. What is a reasonable time frame or do I need to put the food away and go get them?


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

What is HIS urgency, and why does it need to be yours?

What does he mean by legal action? Against you, and for what?

I guess you should put the food away and go find them to avoid the consequences.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

What's convenient? Anyone who threatens me gets MUCH less than they think they will.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

May72 said:


> I’m getting ready to cook …. Husband just came in kitchen and said I have Four hours to give him his W-2s or he will pursue legal action. FOUR HOURS! I am not trying to withhold them from him but they are not in the home ….. four hours is ridiculous. What is a reasonable time frame or do I need to put the food away and go get them?


He can demand whatever he wants, doesn’t mean you need to drop everything to comply.

Just tell him that’s an unreasonable timeframe and you should be able to get them for him tomorrow. If that’s not soon enough, that’s too bad.

If you’re already going through a divorce process, what difference does it make if he is upset or threatens legal action? You’re already (or soon will be) engaged in legal action, so what difference does it make?


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

May72 said:


> I’m getting ready to cook …. Husband just came in kitchen and said I have Four hours to give him his W-2s or he will pursue legal action. FOUR HOURS! I am not trying to withhold them from him but they are not in the home ….. four hours is ridiculous. What is a reasonable time frame or do I need to put the food away and go get them?


Why haven't you given them to him before now? The tax deadline was months ago...

I would absolutely put the food away (or just leave it) and go get them...why aren't they in your home?


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

When I read “I’m getting ready to cook” I immediately thought of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Are you his employer? W-2s were due Jan 31st.

if you are not his employerwhy wouldn’t you have given the w2s in February when you received them in the mail?
Why hasn’t he changed his address?

So many questions in the scenerio.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

W-2s have been out since at least the end of January, the gall of him for asking for them while you are cooking. Who does he think he is?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

If you have intentionally taken and hid them from him so he would get in trouble,, then yes he is within his right to pursue legal action to obtain them.


----------



## TurnedTurtle (May 15, 2019)

So much missing information and so many un-answered questions....


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

If his employer does electronic deposits for his pay tell him to go to the payroll companies web site and he can get print his own. 

Sure wish I know what the full story is.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Sfort said:


> What's convenient? Anyone who threatens me gets MUCH less than they think they will.


Same.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

a very strange post indeed. why do you have his W-2s in the first place. What is a W-2? I am from the UK. According to Mr Google this is a document filed by employers. Are you his employer? So many unanswered questions.


----------



## BrightWolf (7 mo ago)

May72 said:


> I’m getting ready to cook …. Husband just came in kitchen and said I have Four hours to give him his W-2s or he will pursue legal action. FOUR HOURS! I am not trying to withhold them from him but they are not in the home ….. four hours is ridiculous. What is a reasonable time frame or do I need to put the food away and go get them?


What led to this situation? There seems to be a decent amount missing?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Was a 4868 submitted?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

May72 said:


> I’m getting ready to cook …. Husband just came in kitchen and said I have Four hours to give him his W-2s or he will pursue legal action. FOUR HOURS! I am not trying to withhold them from him but they are not in the home ….. four hours is ridiculous. What is a reasonable time frame or do I need to put the food away and go get them?


I take it this isn't the first time he asked?

Seems a bit excessive but its not known if this has been ongoing request if he does the taxes or you both do.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

aine said:


> a very strange post indeed. why do you have his W-2s in the first place. What is a W-2? I am from the UK. According to Mr Google this is a document filed by employers. Are you his employer? So many unanswered questions.


A W2 is a statement of earnings and deductions for a calendar year of employment. In the US the information is needed when you file your yearly tax forms, which are typically due April 15th.

So the guy could be behind in his tax filing or if the couple is getting divorced he may need the W2s to verify earnings. Proof of earnings would be necessary for calculating child support or spousal support.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Or she just posted without any intentions to come back to explain, or get feedback.


----------



## May72 (8 mo ago)

LisaDiane said:


> Why haven't you given them to him before now? The tax deadline was months ago... I would absolutely put the food away (or just leave it) and go get them...why aren't they in your home?


 Are taxes were filed completely a long time ago. My lawyer said to remove all records from The house before he destroyed them.


----------



## May72 (8 mo ago)

CallingDrLove said:


> When I read “I’m getting ready to cook” I immediately thought of Breaking Bad.


Love that! So funny!!


----------



## May72 (8 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> Are you his employer? W-2s were due Jan 31st.
> 
> if you are not his employerwhy wouldn’t you have given the w2s in February when you received them in the mail?
> Why hasn’t he changed his address?
> ...


We are both still in
The home and divorce proceedings have just started. Out joint taxes were filed
And completed in February. All documents were removed from the home to keep him from
Destroying them. He can have all documents and copies through the lawyers. He has already tried to break into my car and this weekend blocked me in the bathroom and wouldn’t let me leave.


----------



## May72 (8 mo ago)

oldshirt said:


> If you have intentionally taken and hid them from him so he would get in trouble,, then yes he is within his right to pursue legal action to obtain them.


I filed our joint taxes in February. He can all papers …. Through our lawyers and not on a four hour demand.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I don’t think you should be removing anything from the marital residence, let alone his tax and financial documents. Be careful. Safeguard your stuff only.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

May72 said:


> We are both still in
> The home and divorce proceedings have just started. Out joint taxes were filed
> And completed in February. All documents were removed from the home to keep him from
> Destroying them. He can have all documents and copies through the lawyers. He has already tried to break into my car and this weekend blocked me in the bathroom and wouldn’t let me leave.


What your lawyer should have told you is to make copies of all the documents. Then each of you would have a copy.

I get that the there is a concern about him destroying or hiding documents, but there is a better way to handle this. You see, by you removing all the documents from the home, it ensures that your lawyer will make more money off your divorce. Why should you and your husband have to pay two attorneys to give your husband the documents he has legal rights to? Lawyers do this all the time.... find ways to run up the legal bills. The more lawyers can stir up anger between divorcing spouses, the more money the lawyers make.

Just make photocopies of the documents. Give him the originals of any documents that are in his name only, like his W2s.


----------



## May72 (8 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> What your lawyer should have told you is to make copies of all the documents. Then each of you would have a copy.
> 
> I get that the there is a concern about him destroying or hiding documents, but there is a better way to handle this. You see, by you removing all the documents from the home, it ensures that your lawyer will make more money off your divorce. Why should you and your husband have to pay two attorneys to give your husband the documents he has legal rights to? Lawyers do this all the time.... find ways to run up the legal bills. The more lawyers can stir up anger between divorcing spouses, the more money the lawyers make.
> 
> Just make photocopies of the documents. Give him the originals of any documents that are in his name only, like his W2s.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for clarifying about the two accounts, I get it now

On the topic. I'm with @EleGirl what explained to you. Your husband is legally entitled to his documents and not only that, in court proceedings it might backfire you when his legal representation demonstrates to the judge that you were withholding his documents.

It sounds like you got a lawyer that has not his best interest in your case but in his pockets. If I were you, I would get a second opinion, because what you're doing under your lawyer's instructions is not kosher at all.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Him breaking into your car & locking you in the bathroom sounds very scary. If that is the state of affairs why are you still cohabitating? It's time for you two to live separate & apart. That is a prerequisite for divorce in most places. 

Going forward make sure both of you have copies off all important documents. He should also be able to download his own W-2s from his employer's website so I'm not sure why he's pestering you for them.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

D0nnivain said:


> so I'm not sure why he's pestering you for them


Probably, because he feels rightly entitled to his legal documents, and because he's an asshole and is doing it to spite her. They're going through divorce, and a lot people become angry and spiteful during the proceedings.


----------



## May72 (8 mo ago)

May72 said:


> I’m getting ready to cook …. Husband just came in kitchen and said I have Four hours to give him his W-2s or he will pursue legal action. FOUR HOURS! I am not trying to withhold them from him but they are not in the home ….. four hours is ridiculous. What is a reasonable time frame or do I need to put the food away and go get them?


I gave him his w-2 forms and was not intentionally withholding them. It was the first time he asked for them and a four hour time frame when I am elbow deep in cooking is u reasonable. He is trying to be as mean and disruptive as possible ….. won’t let me sleep through the night not even one night. I’m too old to go without this much sleep!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

May72 said:


> I’m getting ready to cook …. Husband just came in kitchen and said I have Four hours to give him his W-2s or he will pursue legal action. FOUR HOURS! I am not trying to withhold them from him but they are not in the home ….. four hours is ridiculous. What is a reasonable time frame or do I need to put the food away and go get them?





May72 said:


> I gave him his w-2 forms and was not intentionally withholding them. It was the first time he asked for them and a four hour time frame when I am elbow deep in cooking is u reasonable. He is trying to be as mean and disruptive as possible ….. won’t let me sleep through the night not even one night. I’m too old to go without this much sleep!


What is he doing to keep you from sleeping?

In your other thread, you said he wants you to give him money to move out into an apartment. You don't want to give him that money because you are concerned that he will blow it.

My suggestion is to tell him that he needs to find a place to move to. Once he does, you will go with him and pay the rental deposit and first month's rent.

There's more....

Each of you is entitle to 50% of all assets and debts you two have accumulated during the marriage. So give him 50% of what's in the accounts in your name only. Keep very good records of that so that the divorce settlement reflects that you already gave him 50% of those funds. If you know how much he has in his account, add that to the total when you split it.

This will get him out of your house and get you some peace. He sounds unhinged.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

May72 said:


> I’m getting ready to cook …. Husband just came in kitchen and said I have Four hours to give him his W-2s or he will pursue legal action. FOUR HOURS! I am not trying to withhold them from him but they are not in the home ….. four hours is ridiculous. What is a reasonable time frame or do I need to put the food away and go get them?


let him file legal papers then - that will provide you with several weeks at the minimum to provide the papers.
He can request whatever he wants - it doesn’t mean you have to give it on his timeline.

stop letting him bully you!!! Get a really good attorney!


----------

